# tile, shower pan....help



## scottyb488 (Sep 26, 2011)

having an issue with a shower pan i set. i have set 30-40 in the past 10 years.
i have one that has an issue i can't fix.
the shower pan i did about 6 months ago....is not draining correctly. it is not holding water on the surface..but it is holding water between the shower pan and the vinyl liner. i have never had this happen. because i was not sure what was causing this...I removed the pan and reset the entire pan. after one month..it is doing it again. i think maybe the calcism is building in the drain holds of the shower drain. anything else that might cause this?
thanks for your help, scott


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

First off, if the trap is clogging, that needs to be addressed. In my own home I put in a brand new shower with brand new plumbing and drain... it started cloging after about 6 months...

Long story short, about every 5 or 6 months I get a crystalization whers the water line in the trap sits and I need to break it up with a hanger! No problems with the tub, just the shower. Local plumbers say its something with the water around here.


----------



## JazMan (Feb 16, 2007)

Two possibilities. 

1. There is no pre-slope under the liner and so the deck mud is absorbing shower water. 

2. Even if there is a pre-slope the weep hole of the drain were not protected and are clogged.

Jaz


----------



## Ceramictec (Feb 14, 2008)

JazMan said:


> 2. Even if there is a pre-slope the weep hole of the drain were not protected and are clogged.
> 
> Jaz


I'm going for #2


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

I like #1 ..no pre slope


----------



## scottyb488 (Sep 26, 2011)

*shower pan*

thanks to all. crystal build up.....sending off water sample


----------



## scottyb488 (Sep 26, 2011)

*drain holes in pan*

i used the standard drain that I have used many times. i have done many showers in this area of town. none of them have this issue. what could cause the build up in the weep holes.


----------



## Aaron Tritt (Feb 4, 2011)

You need to put in a weep protector of some nature. I use peat gravel. There are plastic weep protectors available too.

TCNA allows broken tile, but I think that is too dangerous.

Without weep protection, weep holes (or channels) can be filled with concrete and the crystals solidify in them and clog.


----------



## scottyb488 (Sep 26, 2011)

*weep holes*

i used gravel


----------



## Aaron Tritt (Feb 4, 2011)

Shouldn't be the weep holes then...

Preslope pitch issues?

Maybe way too much silicone around the bolt holes and it clogged the weep holes? Would need to be extremely excessive though.

If hard water is the problem, just add an in line filter at the shower head.


----------

